# Dreams



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone ever dream about getting pregnant? I normally dream vividly about things that are worrying me, but to the best of my knowledge I have never had a dream about this. Would be very interested to know what other people have experienced...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don´t know if this counts, Rockandrose, but when I had Reiki treatment I kept falling asleep on the table (and apparently snored a few times!   ) and most of the time I dreamt I was standing in the church in my parents village carrying a girl with brown hair who looked approximately 2 years old.  The image was so vivid, it really shocked me, and in some ways because it was so vivid it gave me the reasurrance that everything would be ok.

I went on to have 5 failed IUI´s and one successful IVF.  I will be spending this Christmas with my parents, and perhaps I will visit the church with my daughter who will be 2 years and one month on Christmas Eve!!!!!!  It will be her first trip to the UK.  

I am in tears writing this because it brings back so many memories and shocks me at the accuracy of the dreams.  

Sue


----------



## Petunia (Jun 19, 2008)

All the time, I usually go from pregnant to holding a baby within minutes, and have nothing prepared.  Once dreamt I had to put the baby to sleep in a sock drawer.  I dreamt I had twins, but only a month apart. 


I always wake up thinking it was real, and wondering where the baby is, then it generally takes me days to get over it. I've been known to wake up crying. 


Now I think about it, I've only ever dreamt about having a baby boy, never a girl, and it must be close to a hundred dreams now.  (in about 4 years, probably 2 a month)


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks ladies... dreams are so bizarre! Have just remembered that before we started ttc, I dreamt that I dropped the baby I was looking after down the back of the sofa. It was all covered in fluff. Not sure that's a good sign, to be honest...


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

wraakgodin : wow that is amazing, it just shows how powerful out dreams can be.
pertunia : i have had a dream very similar to that except my baby had to sleep in the laundry basket!

and rockandrose : usually my dreams come with messages, if i dream about someone its usually a warning or a sign im orrying too much about something, so i do pay a great deal of attention to my dreams. i can only remember 1 dream in which i was pregnant, although i know there have been a few, in this one dream, i remember i had a baby, and my mum was looking after her, one day im sitting and i realise that its been abotu 3 months since i have given birth and i havent seen my child. i walk into my mums room and my mum has the most beautiful baby girl on her knee getting ready to burp her, she hands me the child and this wave of emotion just pours over me, i realised then that i had never bonded with my child. i woke up very upset and frightned, but i realised that because of dreams like that, i would bond with my child, i had just been worrying if i was going to be a good mother. 
i know this doesnt really give u any answers just thought id share as it came to mind when i read your post xxx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

What feels strange for me is that I don't seem to dream about anything remotely baby-making related, and as it's a big thing in my life I would have expected it to feature at least a little bit!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yes its very strange that isnt it. usually im quite good at working out dreams but this one has me stumbling a bit. is it possible u are just waking at the wrong times and cant remember them? xx


----------

